# Soon to be free



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, I just thought I would update my situation and hear how you folks are doing. We are in the Waiting phase of the divorce, which will last until June. After that the final hearing will take place when a space can be found on the docket. My STBEXW is doing quite well at her sisters, and has been cleared to return to work, when she feels able to do so. She is on anti-depressants, so her mood is much better. She will , in all probability be in therapy for a few years , at least, but she is no longer considered a suicide risk.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

On the positive side, my relationship with my physical therapist lady is heating up to the volcanic level. I have never been this attracted to a white woman , in my life, but she is just about as wonderful as they come. Gloriously beautiful, , intelligent, totally honest, and with a good heart and can dance like a Vegas stripper. I have a feeling that my luck is changing for the better.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Take care. I've not read your original story.

Do right things.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

> On the positive side, my relationship with my physical therapist lady is heating up to the volcanic level.


umm.....this is a total conflict of interest. very unprofessional, if you ask me. just my opinion.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

cledus_snow said:


> umm.....isn't this a total conflict of interest. very unprofessional, if you ask me. just my opinion.


Agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

?!?!?!


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

cledus_snow said:


> umm.....this is a total conflict of interest. very unprofessional, if you ask me. just my opinion.


You don't know what your talking about, do you? She isn't my wife's therapist, she just works in the same hospital as my wife goes to for her treatment. GEEZ!!!


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I've got an idea, why don't you read my posts before you guys spout off about things you don't understand. My wife is in psychiatric therapy NOT physical therapy, are you intelligent enough to know the difference?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was thinking and I could be wrong, is that they thought she was YOUR physical therapist. I got what you were saying BTW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You said "your" physical therapist.

They probably thought you she was your therapist.

I'm happy for you BB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Tacoma,That's because you and Pidge know my story. I hate it when posters come into a thread and spout off without knowing what is happening.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Badblood said:


> "On the positive side, my relationship with my *physical therapist lady* is heating up to the volcanic level."
> 
> I've got an idea, why don't you read my posts before you guys spout off about things you don't understand. My wife is in psychiatric therapy NOT physical therapy,
> 
> "*are you intelligent enough to know the difference*?"


Carry on throwing insults it obviously makes you feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Eli-Zor said:


> Carry on throwing insults it obviously makes you feel better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So Eli did you read my posts or not? If so , then you know I'm right , If not then why bother to post about something you know nothing of? Too many posters will come on to a thread and without reading any of the past threads or at least trying to understand the situation, will make snap judgements based on nothing but their ignorance. So you're ok with this? If so, go somewhere else. I was just informing those posters that I have formed an acquaintence with, the others can continue to show their ignorance of the whole story, like you are doing.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Seriously Badblood!!! Chill out, read your own post



> will make *snap judgements based on nothing but their ignorance*. So you're ok with this? If so,* go somewhere else*.
> 
> *the others can continue to show their ignorance of the whole story, like you are doing*


Throwing stones :scratchhead:

Happy days my friend.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, chill the hell out Badblood, his comments weren't that offensive anyway.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Your story hasn't been on the front page for a while BB, some people joined the forum after that, or didn't have a chance to read every post of your story. Don't get upset because someone misses the context.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

^exactly

instead of flying-off-the-handle, why don't you clarify the situation.

not everybody is gonna go through your whole thread before commenting.....it doesn't work that way. people comment on "the now."

if i got it wrong, then i offer my apologies.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

cledus_snow said:


> ^exactly
> 
> instead of flying-off-the-handle, why don't you clarify the situation.
> 
> ...


I realize that , Cledus, but I don't see how anyone can offer any comments without knowing the true story. I don't take offense at what they said, but at the ignorance they display.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Did you treat and speak to your wife the way you do people on this board?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

karole said:


> Did you treat and speak to your wife the way you do people on this board?


Funny you said this. In one of the early threads I said the following to Badblood

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/33850-why-should-i-6.html



Eli-Zor said:


> Your wife's affair was appalling however your behaviour subsequently is questionable . Your playing a game called spite , grow up , you said your going to divorce your wife stop trying to dangle a carrot in front of her so you can kick her in the gut every time you feel the urge to have a dig.
> 
> I absolutely oppose the affair however your words read like you want your wife broken as a person . It's one thing to demand true remorse it's another to act and behave maliciously , your interpretation of the date may be different mine is you are looking to slap your wife at every opportunity .
> 
> ...


Badblood take this in the spirit it is written in :- 

_ I am not writing this to wage a battle of words with you , to insult you or humiliate you, or enter into a dialog as to why you are right and I am wrong. _ it is an observation from a fellow TAM member to you.

I think either your wife's affair has unhinged you and you are reacting badly (this is my personal view) and in a number of posts are using words and sentences that are in my mind insulting 

or

you have always behaved as such and no one has had the balls to tell you. I truly hope your written words are words only and not a reflection of normal behavior. 

I suspect you will throw many words at me after this, however I say this to bring to your attention that maybe you need to step back and look at yourself and your well being.

I will refrain from posting on this thread again. 

Best wishes to you Badblood


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Eli-Zor, you seem to be just a tad bit passive-aggressive. In your preface, you say that your intent is NOT to insult or humiliate, and then proceed to insult and humiliate. So who has the issues? I never went onto a thread of yours and started to insult you, did I? I never made snap judgements about you , in your threads , did I? You seem to have issues with me, and while I don't really care, I do want to set the record straight, you were the one to come here and begin this war of words, not me. If you don't want to post on this thread it will also be fine with me, I didn't need your input anyway.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

karole said:


> Did you treat and speak to your wife the way you do people on this board?


Karole, if you had read my threads, you would know that I have gone to the wall for my STBEW, and I don't have to defend my conduct to anyone.


----------

